# Saliva Ovulation tests



## Bridgetk10 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi
I am just TTC after having my son 18 months ago. I have PCOS and I have been logging my periods and having reflexology. Has anyone with POS tried the saliva based ovulations tests? Did you have any success predicting ovulation?

Thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It never worked for me, but then I never ovulate! On the other hand I think it cost less than 5 from amazon so not a huge loss! 

Have you thought about the Taking Charge Of Your Fertility book? I think it's brilliant for learning how to monitor your signs (CM, cervical position etc), although a lot of it is about temping which was useless to me, I had no real pattern at all! You can also try the Fertility Friend app/website, it's free and you can record all your different fertile signs.

Good luck x


----------

